# Search ... for ever.



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

In the search window I enter the text: alto mouthpiece rock

hoping to find the relevant threads discussing which mouthpieces are being recommended/used for rock and roll but all I get is the following url which leaves the window empty.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?do=process

I left the search in the default mode of show threads selected.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

For me, certain types of searches work better using Google. SOTW's search is better when I want to find posts from or threads started by a certain member.

Here is one example of an advanced search under Google (copy this into the input field).
"alto mouthpiece" rock site:saxontheweb.net

You should be able to figure out some other varieties of this search as well.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*How to improve Search? - Tags*

Google search is certainly a work-around in the current situation.

I may want to experiment by putting a SOTW specific Google search box on the top of the Forum page?

Please help all future forum users:*
When you post a new thread insert a few pertinent tags with your post.*

"Tags" option is below the box where you insert your message.

I am certainly working on a more permanent performance solution. Anyway, I believe that tags are the way of future on SOTW forum and elsewhere.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

FremontSax said:


> In the search window I enter the text: alto mouthpiece rock
> 
> hoping to find the relevant threads discussing which mouthpieces are being recommended/used for rock and roll but all I get is the following url which leaves the window empty.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd say that this just happened to me today (April 3, 2009, 11:35 GMT).

Until now I haven't had a problem with searching.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

conn1933 said:


> FremontSax said:
> 
> 
> > In the search window I enter the text: alto mouthpiece rock
> ...


I did re-set the search indices today. However, your search word should produce results.

I went to SOTW main page and put your key words in the Search box there (limited to Sax on the Web). It gave more than 10 pages of results.

I have been at loss with this problem, and have to seek professional help. Any search doctors in the house?


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

Harri,

As a software developer and as a developer who is working on a very complicated idea for a social networking / information site let me start by commending saxontheweb. I really like the thread topic organization and the activity level of this sites "dedicated users/administrators". I like the educational aspects such as "http://www.saxontheweb.net/Learning/index.html" getting so many quality participants to write about the ins and outs of music theory and music education theory and practice is truly amazing.

I calculate you have some 340 pages with about 50 users per page for a total of about 17,000 users. This is a publication level that magazines would like to have.

On the subject of tags. I have haphazardly tried doing tag searches and they have been a complete failure. For example I tried putting "dukoff" and "mouthpiece" and got "Invalid Tag Specified". I have no Idea what a valid "tag" is? Is there a list of valid tags?

Thanks for what is in general a very enlightening web site.

Steve Meier



Harri Rautiainen said:


> conn1933 said:
> 
> 
> > FremontSax said:
> ...


----------

